# Atwood Black Bear sighting



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

My brother and sister in law came inches from hitting a black bear Sat. somewhere close to Atwood Lake. I don't know exactly what road but he said it was close to their house which is in New Cumberland. They went with a female ranger to track it. They told me what the ranger estimated it's weight at and I can't remember, but he made it sound like it wasn't all that big as bears go. My brother said he almost wrecked and has no idea how he missed him. My sister in law said it was as big as the whole front of the car and she about p***ed herself.


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

I recently read about a bear being spotted in the general area. I wonder if it was the same one.


----------



## groundedrsx (Apr 3, 2007)

my brother has been telling me of bear sightings in geauga county


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

i have heard the same thing but atwood is in the dellroy area and isnt new cumberland in west virginia?


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Probaly the same bear spotted in New Phila and Dover friday and saturday.


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

Yeah there was a bear spotted by the drug mart area in Dover. If you take the road by it, it will take you near Atwood. So I think it is the same one. But that's crazy that there has been 3 bear sightings in like 4 days. I want to see it, just not be real close to it.  Maybe tomorrow will be my lucky day while fishing haha.


----------



## FlashMan2702 (Jun 2, 2006)

NUM1FIRE said:


> i have heard the same thing but atwood is in the dellroy area and isnt new cumberland in west virginia?


Pretty sure theres a New Cumberland off off Rt. 212 if I remember right by seeing a sign once.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

FlashMan2702 said:


> Pretty sure theres a New Cumberland off off Rt. 212 if I remember right by seeing a sign once.


yep it is...


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

ok thanks i guess i need to get out more and do some more fishing to see the world


----------



## bass-n-8er (Jul 23, 2004)

My son and his wife seen the bear just off of route 800 south,outside of Canton South,yesterday,6/18/07.Lot of people watching and taking pics of it.He tried to get pic,but was too far away.


----------



## FlashMan2702 (Jun 2, 2006)

bass-n-8er said:


> My son and his wife seen the bear just off of route 800 south,outside of Canton South,yesterday,6/18/07.Lot of people watching and taking pics of it.He tried to get pic,but was too far away.


Wow thats pretty crazy. My grandparents live down in East Sparta west of 800, and I have a few friends that live down in Canton South so maybe they'll see it one of these days.


----------



## tOSUSteve (May 30, 2007)

That bear is moving pretty quick, I am starting to think it is more than just one. Not sure how far they can travel in a day, but from Dover to New Cumberland, then Canton South, that is a hike.


----------



## FlashMan2702 (Jun 2, 2006)

tOSUSteve said:


> That bear is moving pretty quick, I am starting to think it is more than just one. Not sure how far they can travel in a day, but from Dover to New Cumberland, then Canton South, that is a hike.


Thats what I was thinking... thats quite a range of land to cover in such a "short" time period. Now I dont know how fast bears typically move, and/or how far they normally travel in a given time frame, but this seems like quite a range for a land animal to cover. 

I've heard Bald Eagles cover up to a 50-100 mile radius of their nest on any given hunt for food, but again they're in the air not on land. Interesting to say the least.


----------



## bass-n-8er (Jul 23, 2004)

Not sure,but I was told a bear can travel up to 200 miles a day.I guess this is supposed to be mating season for them.They mark their spots during this time.Then return to where they came from.Just going on what I was told.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

I know very little about bears. That does sound like an awful lot of movement for one bear, but it wouldn't suprize me. They can run amazingly fast for their brute size but I don't think they can maintain a full sprint for very long. I would have loved to have been with them and seen it. I wonder how many people will report having seen a bigfoot? Especially in low light or at night. Big, black and hairy...not a real stretch I guess.


----------



## lucky1 (Jun 6, 2007)

A bear got loose from an animal reserve near Akron the other day. They can travel a long way, could be that one.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

You might want to go to the Division of Wildlife website. We are getting a lot more bear sightings in Ohio. Two sighted in Columbiana County. You might want to call the wildlife officer as they are usually interested in what's roaming their county.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

I will ask him, but I believe my brother already reported it to them. Thanks


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

it may seem like a long way for people to walk because most of us have stuff to keep up preoccupied throughout the day so we naturally think that thats a lot of ground to cover..... i know that some bears can smell food from about 25miles away and if yer hungry enough and got nothin to do..... time for a hike


----------



## Sluggo (Aug 30, 2004)

I am originally from the Steubenville, Ohio area and still have relatives there I talk to on the phone with regularly. I was talking to my father about two or three weeks ago and he said there was a story on their local news about a bear sighting near the Fort Steuben Mall. Then the next day there was a news story about the bear being seen near one of the cemetaries in the area. Wonder if that is the same bear moving north?


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

One of the locals we deer hunt with spotted a bear this past week in Bowerston.


----------



## eyeballs (May 1, 2005)

the officials shut down the minerva festival early last nite cuz there was a bear spotted inside the city limits.......imagin that


----------



## FlashMan2702 (Jun 2, 2006)

eyeballs said:


> the officials shut down the minerva festival early last nite cuz there was a bear spotted inside the city limits.......imagin that


No kidding I was just down in Minerva yesterday at a buddies house and we drove past the festivle, went to the IGA and played some hoops at the park or whatever down there but I didnt see a Bear, kinda want to though... haha

We had a bonfire last night too and my buddy lives just outside Minerva(I guess it'd be Paris Township maybe) but anyways... that thing coulda just came wondering out of the woods in his yard, I'd have layed a brick... 2 bricks actually. lol


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Last year there was a black bear at our apartments in sagamorehills. Someone from odnr was out and he made a cast of the footprint and measured it! It was never sighted again.
You figure they keep on cutting down the woods to make new malls and housing developments, soon the have no other place to go but to your back door!


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

My Dad had a bear cross in front of him tonight near Hopedale , Ohio.


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

the bear was sited by north market st not far from the festival in minerva that is why they shut the festival down early and set the fireworks off early too. my fire chief lives behind midwest mobile homes sales in minerva and the bear was in his back yard, i seen the pictures of it. and the last time i heard anything about the bear was at the festival while i was there working and the bear was spotted on ridge road just out side of minerva and was heading back towards town.


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

I read in the Times Reporter today, that there was one in Atwood Lake Park, it was there for a while, then swam 800 or 900 yards across the lake.


----------



## Smallmouth70 (Mar 11, 2007)

My friend's uncle hit a black bear on Route 30, near Massillon last weekend. Totaled his car, but the bear got up and limped off the road. He called the police to make an accident report. The police called the ODNR to report the sighting. About an hour after his uncle got home after the accident, a wildlife officer called him to let him know he had euthanized the bear. So there are bears in the area, but unfortunately, there is one less.


----------



## CatmanOne (May 16, 2007)

I wonder how big these bears are? If they are the same type of Black Bear Iv'e seen in West Virginia they are pretty small, that is of course unless you both are in the woods then they get real big real fast.


----------



## woodysoutdoors (May 18, 2007)

My sister in law and her friend saw a black bear in Augusta township (carroll county) about 2 weeks ago. Seperate occations. The friend saw it in the morning - it was playing in their field. my sister in law saw it that night while driving down the road. It ran beside her vehicle.


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

woodysoutdoors said:


> My sister in law and her friend saw a black bear in Augusta township (carroll county) about 2 weeks ago. Seperate occations. The friend saw it in the morning - it was playing in their field. my sister in law saw it that night while driving down the road. It ran beside her vehicle.


It just wanted her to stop and give it a ride.


----------



## FlashMan2702 (Jun 2, 2006)

Article in todays Canton Repository:

http://www.cantonrep.com/index.php?ID=361929&Category=9&subCategoryID=


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

that was one of many pictures taken at my fire chiefs house in his back yard


----------

